

Telefónica Digital buys WebRTC and video chat expert Tokbox - robbiet480
http://gigaom.com/video/telefonica-buys-tokbox/

======
wslh
In my experience as a Telefonica customer, the company is incapable of
leveraging innovation. For example, in Argentina , the 3G service provided by
Movistar is unusable.

~~~
antr
It doesn't surprise me. Private companies won't invest in infrastructure if
they do not expect a reasonable economic return from such investment.
Argentina, for the past 10-12 years is known for being a source of problems to
foreign companies and investors. Be it telecom, banking, energy,
infrastructure or even Government issued securities.

Foreign companies in Argentina have been wary of capital investments in the
region primarily due to high barriers to dividend repatriation, currency
volatility and political uncertainty.

~~~
jQueryIsAwesome
May be; but there are other companies in latin america that offer a decent G4
connection now; one of them being "Claro", a big one owned by Carlos Slim
(Telmex/richest man in the world according to Forbes)

